# Avet MXL or SX????



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

Hi,
Trying to decide between an AVET SX and MXL. The main difference I am considering is size. Not sure if the SX is too small or the MXL is too large. I will most likely be using it mostly on the Bay, some in the Surf, and a little on the headboats. In the Bay I will be using it for shore fishing as well as some boat fishing (chumming & trolling). Suggestions are appreciated.
-Mitch


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I have the Avet SX and it's a good casting reel for the surf. I had a single mag put in it and run 20lb line without any backlashes.It doesn't cast as far as the Penn 525 but is a fine reel. The Penn also has 17lb line giving it a slight advantage.
I was looking at the MXL's last night and they are close to the Penn 535 in line capacity and weight of the reel. The XML being just 2 oz lighter.One of our local fisherman has magged one and said they cast well, but I have yet to see one or give it a toss.
I would go with the XML over the SX if you are going to be using it on a head boat.
You need to ask yourself what kind of distance you need if fishing from the banks or shore. Also, what size fish are you targeting.
I will probaly get the XML this week and will use it for throwing big baits on the bottom for Tarpon and when they open our new pier next month, I'll use it for Kings and Cobia off the end of the pier.


----------



## hatterasnate (Nov 25, 2003)

*Mxj*

The MXJ is a narrow spool version of the MXL. I have one that is magged and it is one hell of a casting reel. I have got it dialed in purrrrfectly and have not blown it up since. I have got 150 yds. of 30lb braid topped with 250 yds of 20lb mono. I have caught some nice drum w/ it, but I haven't got into the backing. I would love to test it out on a 100 lb cobe. The SX is a great reel also. I've got it on a 10ft breakaway and loaded w/ 300 yds of 14lb mono. With some minor modifications, Avet is the best conventional surf reel on the market.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mitchman said:


> Hi,
> Trying to decide between an AVET SX and MXL. The main difference I am considering is size. Not sure if the SX is too small or the MXL is too large. I will most likely be using it mostly on the Bay, some in the Surf, and a little on the headboats. In the Bay I will be using it for shore fishing as well as some boat fishing (chumming & trolling). Suggestions are appreciated.
> -Mitch



The MXL,was sorta too big fer me...I got small hands...I chose the SX....300 yards of 17lbs SuFFix Tri...Plenty of line and the reel has one heck of a lever drag....I would suggest getting it magged w/ 2 mags....and slowin her down with some white rocket fuel


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

how are you guys magging your sx's?

i just got one from melton international and have been casting with it okay with 2oz. but the sweetspot is definately between the numbered detents in the cast control when it is set on BAIT, the casting mode. 

ive been trying to find any info on the web and have been unsuccessful.

just where does the magnet go and what is the opposing metal that it is working against to slow the aluminum spool down?

i have a magged 525 so i understand the physics of it just not on the sx platform


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Try this link to magging avets

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Huh?*



Nserch4Drum said:


> and slowin her down with some white rocket fuel


White? I know of three colors - Red, Yellow, and "Tournament". The tournament is not for day to day fishing. I use the yellow in my ABU levelwind...

Sandcrab


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

Connman said:


> Try this link to magging avets
> 
> http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


thanks for the link, the instructions are better than id ever hope for plus i like their limited edition avet colors!

now if i could just get a gold spool for my blue frame, that would be awesome


----------

